# Horse Breed Game



## palominolover

is it a welsh pony?


----------



## hccumminssmoke

palominolover said:


> is it a welsh pony?


Im almost 100% sure you are correct


----------



## Lucentael

Section C Welsh Pony?


----------



## Juna

Where is the picture? I don't see it.


----------



## speedy da fish

*palominolover* you are correct it is your turn.
sorry the picture dissapeared, it was there yesterday!


----------



## speedy da fish

i will post the second since it has been two days since the winner posted...

guess the breed!


----------



## noddy

Is it a miniature?


----------



## Kelsyann

Icelandic?


----------



## ALottaTrot

Falabella?


----------



## speedy da fish

Kelsyann you got it! your turn


----------



## Kelsyann

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## darkangel

Quarter Horse ???


----------



## Kelsyann

nope, not quarter horse


----------



## Amir

Is it a TB??


----------



## Bakkir

Hmmm I think maybe he's a Morgan?


----------



## Kelsyann

Nope, neither of those!


----------



## Amir

Appendix QH?


----------



## Kelsyann

again, no, not a mixed breed. I'll give you a hint. She's a warmblood


----------



## Amir

Ok I'm going to go with Trakehner or Oldenburg


----------



## Kelsyann

Haha no! she's a toughie


----------



## Amir

You're telling me! This is really hard...
Zweibrücker?? Now I'm just going to find the most random warmblood registries I can.


----------



## Kelsyann

haha no, its actually a pretty common one.


----------



## Amir

Belgian, Dutch or Sweedish?

This is SUPER good work procrastination btw :lol:


----------



## Kelsyann

neither of those either! I loove any chance to procrastinate myself


----------



## Amir

I'm banging my head against the desk. It's going to be something that when someone gets it, it's just going to be an "oh, duh" moment.
It's Hanoverian isn't it?


----------



## speedy da fish

german warmblood?


----------



## Kelsyann

not a hanovarian, but she is a german breed!


----------



## eventerdrew

Holsteiner?


----------



## Lis

Holsteiner?


----------



## Kelsyann

Lis you got it!


----------



## eventerdrew

aww man I guessed it first!


----------



## Lis

Nah eventerdrew posted first, her turn.


----------



## eventerdrew

hehe thank you. I just wanted a chance to post 

ok here you go. If you know the breed already (i've posted the horse before) don't ruin the fun of guessing!


----------



## Lis

Thoroughbred?


----------



## mom2pride

Haha... I remember this one, so I will leave it for the others...Lol!


----------



## mom2pride

Oops double post...drat


----------



## Kelsyann

Oops, sorry Eventerdrew! I didn't see your post 
http://www.horseforum.com/members/7418/


----------



## eventerdrew

dangit Lis you are too quick! Yes, Demi is 100% American Thoroughbred!

Now it's your turn!


----------



## Lis

Here we go:


----------



## speedy da fish

pretty horse, brumby? (lol not good at this)


----------



## Lis

And here was me thinking it was a hard one. Your turn Speedy.


----------



## speedy da fish

oh lol sorry that was just a guess!


----------



## horsea

Hmmm that kind of looks like a Sorraia?


----------



## speedy da fish

nope, but i know where your coming from


----------



## horsea

Darn, that's a beautiful little horse though. Dartmoor or Exmoor maybe?


----------



## mom2pride

Garrano? Or Konik perhaps?


----------



## Lis

Konik?


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah a Konik mom2pride  you turn


----------



## mom2pride

Okay, here ya go


----------



## Lis

I want to say Arab?


----------



## mom2pride

Lis said:


> I want to say Arab?


Nope, but she sure looks it doesn't she...ahaha...I'm tricky! :lol:


----------



## horsea

Quarter Horse maybe?


----------



## mom2pride

:wink: Nope...she's not american


----------



## speedy da fish

new forest? how big is she i cant tell?


----------



## mom2pride

Not a new forest...but it normally stands between 12.2-13.3 hh...it is considered a 'horse', not a pony, even though it's short. They are used for riding, and light draft/carriage work...


----------



## HowClever

caspian?


----------



## Amir

akhal teke?


----------



## eventerdrew

I'm going to guess Trakehner. They aren't american and they have a lot of arab blood in them... which would have been my first guess. haha


----------



## mom2pride

Nope not yet...

Here's another hint...it comes in two types; Mountain and Plains...


----------



## Amir

Albanian?


----------



## mom2pride

You got it Amir  

It's an Albanian horse


----------



## Amir

Woo-hoo!!

Here's another


----------



## Draftgirl17

Fjord?


----------



## Amir

Nope, not a Fjord.


----------



## laurennicole94

konik?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

That looks like one of those almost wild horses they keep at the zoo....

A um... Przewalski?


----------



## darkwillow

przewalski.


----------



## Amir

Nope not a Konik or a Przewalski


----------



## darkwillow

oh come on. i googled that picture


----------



## laurennicole94

Przewalski Horse | It's Nature
When I googled przewalski horse that pic came up of that same horse.


----------



## darkwillow

that's the one i got. Perhaps it could be classified as a mongolian horse??


----------



## Amir

Ok so darkwillow was actually correct. I didn't know that the Mongol Horse was also called Przewalski
"Common names for this equine include *Asian Wild Horse* and *Mongolian Wild Horse" *Thankyou Wikipedia


----------



## darkwillow

actually i think hillarymorganstovall beat me to it =P


----------



## Amir

*headdesk* Yes you're right, it was hillarymorganstovall.
I'm full of fail today. I think I should just go back to bed :lol:


----------



## mom2pride

Darn, didn't even get a whack at this one...Hahaha, and I knew it too...duhr


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

OK

THIS IS ACTUALLY FROM A RESCUE SO IT MAY NOT BE PUREBRED OR WATEVER....

http://web.me.com/stephb0213/Site/Available_Horses_files/IMG_7669.jpg


----------



## Amir

Is it a Rocky Mountain Horse cross?


----------



## laurennicole94

peruvian?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

Rocky mountain horse!!! I knew the color would give it away


----------



## Amir

Haha it's the only horse I know with that colouring I do love so much.
Was it crossed with anything you know of?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

I don't know.... They get their horses mostly from abuse, neglect cases and in a rural area most are just back yard bred with no papers...


----------



## Amir

That's crap we even need rescue organisations in the first place.

Here's a random one


----------



## laurennicole94

guess this one....


----------



## laurennicole94

Oops didn't see your pic post.....you can guess mine later.


----------



## mom2pride

I'm gonna guess Tarpan for the first

Mustang for the second


----------



## Amir

Haha, I think we must have posted about the same time

Mom2pride it's not a Tarpan


----------



## laurennicole94

Yupp...its a mustang


----------



## mom2pride

Garrano?


----------



## laurennicole94

hmmmm...quarter horse?


----------



## mom2pride

laurennicole94 said:


> Yupp...its a mustang


 
Oooh, yippee!!!  Hang on I'll be back with another!


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

eer.... andalusion?


on the first...


----------



## Amir

None of them


----------



## laurennicole94

tennessee walker?


----------



## mom2pride

Okay here's the next one (from my guess of the Mustang)


----------



## Amir

Nope
It's a hard one so here's a little hint: the breed was discovered to be almost extinct at the start of the 20th century and people are now trying to preserve the breed.


----------



## Amir

mom2pride is yours a gaited breed?


----------



## mom2pride

Amir said:


> None of them


Welsh?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

on yours AMIR the head makes me think of a spanish breed


----------



## laurennicole94

here is another one...


----------



## Amir

Mine's not a Welsh and it's not Spanish


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

highland pony on second one


----------



## mom2pride

Amir said:


> Nope
> It's a hard one so here's a little hint: the breed was discovered to be almost extinct at the start of the 20th century and people are now trying to preserve the breed.


Sorraia?


----------



## draftrider

Mom, is that a Timor pony?


----------



## laurennicole94

Amir.....A Karacabey horse?
Also.... yes its a highland pony


----------



## Amir

mom2pride said:


> Sorraia?


Bam. And I thought I only gave a little hint :lol:


----------



## laurennicole94

Guess this one


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

hehehe.... I was fixing to guess sorraia.... haha

LAURENNICOLE94 maybe a riding pony


----------



## Amir

Today, 01:42 PM #*107* laurennicole94
laurennicole94 is it a Hackney?


----------



## mom2pride

draftrider said:


> Mom, is that a Timor pony?


Yep you got it


----------



## laurennicole94

nope.....


----------



## mom2pride

Amir said:


> Bam. And I thought I only gave a little hint :lol:


 Whooot!!!!


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

mom2pride said:


> Okay here's the next one (from my guess of the Mustang)


has anyone guessed that one yet


----------



## laurennicole94

Let me give you a hint to mine......its not a Pony


----------



## draftrider

hillarymorganstovall said:


> has anyone guessed that one yet


I think it is a Timor pony.


----------



## mom2pride

Next up...


----------



## mom2pride

mom2pride said:


> Yep you got it


Draft rider got the Timor pony...:wink:


----------



## laurennicole94

mom2pride..... A Tennessee walker?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

mom2pride mo foxtrotter


----------



## laurennicole94

well I have to get going soon...my horse is a caspian horse.


----------



## draftrider

Sweet I got one right!


----------



## horsea

I'm not very good with Drafts but Perch maybe?


----------



## mom2pride

Mine's NOT a Tenn walker or a Foxtrotter


----------



## mom2pride

draftrider said:


> Sweet I got one right!


Hmmm...now would you make it that obvious? Lol! 

Boulonnais???


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

mom2pride said:


> Boulonnais???


I think you're right


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

mom2pride, 

I'm not good at this at all  
maybe a tb welsh cross?


----------



## mom2pride

hillarymorganstovall said:


> mom2pride,
> 
> I'm not good at this at all
> maybe a tb welsh cross?


Nope, not a cross...:wink:


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

Omg! Really I'm no good at this but I'll get it  Is it something painfully obvious? like tb or qh that would be perfect!!!


----------



## mom2pride

not american, not tb or qh...


----------



## Amir

hackney?


----------



## Qtswede

draftrider, looks a lot like a percheron to me, too.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

mom2pride,

you were right about the boulonnais.... It was on this thread too http://www.horseforum.com/draft-horses/forgotten-drafts-12910/


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

Anglo-Arabian, Austrailian Stock Horse, azteca? 

Paso Fino, Peruvian, clydesdale? HAHAHAHA just kidding about the last one!!


----------



## mom2pride

hillarymorganstovall said:


> mom2pride,
> 
> you were right about the boulonnais.... It was on this thread too http://www.horseforum.com/draft-horses/forgotten-drafts-12910/


Sweet...

Amir, mine's not a gaited breed :wink:


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

ARGH!!!!! 

I really suck!!! hehehehe  

I wish someone else would guess too!!!


----------



## flytobecat

On the draft -is it a Shire?


----------



## draftrider

mom2pride said:


> Hmmm...now would you make it that obvious? Lol!
> 
> Boulonnais???


You got it! Amazing how much they look like a Perch. =)


----------



## TrinaLaine

He's a Boulonnais.


----------



## draftrider

mom2pride said:


> Next up...



Anyone get this handsome fella? How about a Cleveland Bay?


----------



## draftrider

Anglo-Kabarda.

Aussie Stock horse?

Some sort of trotter?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

That one is hard... I've been guessing forever!!! I'm glad someone else will give it a try now.... 

The clues to it were it's not gaited and it's not american


----------



## Qtswede

Canadian horse?


----------



## mom2pride

Nope no one's got the bay filly yet...

They range from 15.3-17 hh and come in all solid colors...


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

havovarian
spanish-norman


ooh, ooh, ooh.... Irish hunter


----------



## Qtswede

Peruvian?


----------



## mom2pride

Nope not a gaited breed. These excell in jumping though.


----------



## speedy da fish

selle francais?


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

Irish hunter


----------



## mom2pride

speedy da fish said:


> selle francais?


Nope but you're on the right track :wink:


----------



## Qtswede

Trakkener?


----------



## mom2pride

Nope not a Trakhener...


----------



## speedy da fish

Holsteiner?


----------



## mom2pride

Nope not a holsteiner...

It's a Hungarian horse, and there are about 2000 left in the world...breeders are trying to build the breed back up.


----------



## Qtswede

Kisber Felver?
Gidran?
Those are the only ones I know outside of a Hungarian Warmblood.


----------



## mom2pride

Qtswede said:


> Kisber Felver?
> Gidran?
> Those are the only ones I know outside of a Hungarian Warmblood.


You got it!!! It's a Kisber Felver!!!!


----------



## Qtswede

Okey Dokey then. Here is one, don't know how hard it will be to guess it. But I'll put in 2 pics - same breed.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Knabstrupper?


----------



## mom2pride

colorado ranger?


----------



## Qtswede

Sissimuticehestar got it. I would LOVE to get a nice Knabstrupper, but they are incredibly rare in the US. You're up Sissi!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

:smile:
alright, here's mine

guess away!


----------



## Qtswede

I think I know, but I have no other breeds to throw out there


----------



## speedy da fish

dartmoor?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nope, not a dartmoor. :smile:


----------



## speedy da fish

exmoor?

maybe on the complete wrong track here...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

A dales pony? or a Hucul?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nope, none of those :smile:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Hint: this breed is european and has very few individualsþ


----------



## mom2pride

Tarpan


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

nope, sorry.

More clues, it's only found in one, small country.


----------



## boxer

Highland Pony?


----------



## Brighteyes

Icelandic?


----------



## Qtswede

That's what I was thinking, Brighteyes


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Nope, neither of those :wink: I think I may have chosen a breed that's too obscure, I'm not sure I would know about it if I were from any other part of the world, not northern Europe *hinthint*

It's smaller than Icelandics but very related. Individuals of the breed can be up to 5 gaited.


----------



## Indyhorse

Is it a Yakut?

ETA nevermind, just saw there was another page on here - *lol* Small county, okay, I haven't a clue!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Yes small. Very small :smile: Time to look at the map, perhaps? :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse

Okay, small, northern european islands? I don't know which ones have ponies. *lol* I'll get a map out though!


----------



## Indyhorse

Surely there's not ponies on Isle of man is there?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I wouldn't know about that, but you're getting close. Just a bit further north :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse

Oooh, I think I might have just stumbled across it accidentally, googling locations. That's cheating, though, cause it came up on google, I've not heard of the ponies myself. :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I'm starting to think that no one has heard of them, I'm afraid that I'm killing the game. I don't think that a little research at this point is cheating.


----------



## Indyhorse

Well, I had done a google search for northern european islands, and came up with a website about one, and when I clicked the website, it was talking about the ponies, and how they are related to icelandics, so I'm guessing that's them. But I'd never heard of the ponies before, so I can't take credit! But is what you pictured a Faeroe pony?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

It is indeed a Faroe pony :smile: Nice work!


----------



## Indyhorse

Yay! Haha.

Oh no...that means I have to come up with one now, doesn't it? I'm dreadful at that.


Ah well......











That first pic isn't very good. Here's another:


----------



## ponyboy

If I'm right and it's a Friesian, then you are good at this. :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

ponyboy said:


> If I'm right and it's a Friesian, then you are good at this. :lol:


Right you are, it's a friesian! *lol*


----------



## ponyboy

Uh-oh that means it's my turn right? Ummm...


----------



## Brighteyes

Mulassier?


----------



## ponyboy

I have no idea what that is so, no. :lol:


----------



## boxer

paso fino?


----------



## mct97

Shetland?


----------



## mct97

Sorry about that, I was guessing about the little paint pony on page 1! lol. let me look


----------



## ponyboy

Not a paso fino.


----------



## speedy da fish

i think it mightbe a Sorraia pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

or perhaps highland?


----------



## ponyboy

You got it Speedy!


----------



## speedy da fish

ponyboy said:


> You got it Speedy!


which one was it? i guessed twice lol, sorry

ok here is mine


----------



## Jessie1016Megan

Friesian or andalucian?


----------



## speedy da fish

not a friesian or andalucian...


----------



## speedy da fish

give up yet?


----------



## Indyhorse

Is it a Camarillo?


----------



## speedy da fish

nope

clue: european, bred from spanish horses.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I'm thinking Lippizaner or Kladrab? (I can't remember how you spell it)


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah jumpsxglory he was a kladruber


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Woot!! Now I'm off to find a good one


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Okay here ya go!


----------



## mom2pride

swedish warmblood?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Nope!!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish

trakehner?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Nope!!! Good I thought this one would be too easy


----------



## Indyhorse

Holstein?


----------



## mom2pride

Thoroughbred ?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

No to both of those.


----------



## speedy da fish

anglo arab?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yup you got it!


----------



## ponyboy

speedy da fish said:


> which one was it? i guessed twice lol, sorry
> 
> ok here is mine


Sorry! It was Highland. And I guess Alter-Real for yours.


----------



## kigers4ever

Is it a Kladruber?


----------



## mom2pride

The grey horse was already guessed...we were on the bay on page 21, and that one's been guessed as well, so we are just waiting for the next horse


----------



## speedy da fish

ah all the confusion, the grey was a kladruber, the bay was an anglo arab (which i should have guessed earlier 'coz i have one

ok, next horse


----------



## kigers4ever

Okay, assuming I have this thread figured out, I am going to make another guess that the picture of the horse above this post is a Breton?


----------



## speedy da fish

yep you got it


----------



## mct97

Next picture?


----------



## kigers4ever

Okay, sorry for the delay. Here is the next picture. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Thoroughbred?


----------



## draftrider

Lippizaner


----------



## speedy da fish

maremmana/ maremma?


----------



## kigers4ever

All great guesses, but no, not Lippizaner, Thoroughbred or Maremma. 

(Hint) ....... of Russian descent


----------



## kigers4ever

Is everyone still playing on this thread or has everyone gone to the new one? Just wondering.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

THis one, I'm pretty sure. 

I don't know what to guess

The don horse?
Budyonny?
Orlov Trotter? Those are the only ones that I can think of when it comes to Russia.. will be back with more later if I can think of any


----------



## speedy da fish

ukrainian riding horse?


----------



## kigers4ever

Okay, maybe I posted one that has everyone stumped. If no one guesses by this afternoon, I will post the answer. Sorry guys.


----------



## ALottaTrot

I swear that picture is an Orlov Trotter... I think JumpsxGlory has it right... Are you sure no one has guessed it kigers4ever?


----------



## Indyhorse

ALottaTrot said:


> I swear that picture is an Orlov Trotter... I think JumpsxGlory has it right... Are you sure no one has guessed it kigers4ever?


I just did a quick search (was curious because I'm not familiar with the breed) and the picture posted on here DOES come up under Orlov Trotter??


http://www.worldofhorses.co.uk/horses_usa/breeds/Images/Orlov_Trotter_horse.jpg


Same picture right?


----------



## draftrider

Thats the same picture!


----------



## ALottaTrot

Indyhorse said:


> I just did a quick search (was curious because I'm not familiar with the breed) and the picture posted on here DOES come up under Orlov Trotter??
> 
> 
> http://www.worldofhorses.co.uk/horses_usa/breeds/Images/Orlov_Trotter_horse.jpg
> 
> 
> Same picture right?



YES! Maybe kigers4ever just missed JumpsxGlory's post?


----------



## kigers4ever

Yes I did miss the post, sorry guys. It is an Orlov Trotter. Next pic....


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Woot!!! I'm getting better at this


----------



## mct97

Is it a welsh cob?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Nope............


----------



## alliswim

Peruvian Paso or Paso Fino (I always get the two mixed up! lol)


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well you are close


----------



## Indyhorse

A Spanish Jennet (Pintado)?


----------



## payette

spotted saddle horse?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Well the horse is double registered. (According to the owner.)


----------



## JumpsxGlory

alliswim said:


> Peruvian Paso or Paso Fino (I always get the two mixed up! lol)


This is the closest guess. Just missing one part


----------



## mct97

uhhhh...is it a spotted saddle?


----------



## mct97

sorry somebody already guessed that


----------



## mct97

pinto paso fino?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yup you got it!


----------



## speedy da fish

so it was a paint x paso fino? or just a pinto coloured paso fino?


----------



## Indyhorse

okay I don't think it's fair to include crossbreeds or require a color to be named, that makes it a little too involved doesn't it? the guess for paso fino should have got it.....


----------



## speedy da fish

Indyhorse you are right, I forgot to include in the rules, no cross breeds! and colour doesn't need to be mentioned in the answer. Apart from recognized crosses like the anglo arab etc.


----------



## speedy da fish

ok, next pic


----------



## noddy

pony of americas?


----------



## speedy da fish

yep, nice easy one, your turn noddy!


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Here is one that might challange you a bit. Here is a clue. This breed is known for for a different color than the horse pictured here, however, legend says that there must always be at least one black or bay horse for good luck.


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Here is another hint: look closly at this horse's comformation.


----------



## speedy da fish

lipizzaner?


----------



## noddy

WELL, that was rather rude.


----------



## speedy da fish

hmm yes, i know the horse is a lippizzaner 'coz i googled black lippizzaner and he came up

so noddy your turn now!


----------



## deuceschinagirl

That was painfully easy.


----------



## Indyhorse

deuceschinagirl - just for future reference, the person who guesses the pictured horse correctly gets to post the next picture. 

Okay Noddy, go ahead!


----------



## speedy da fish

ok ill post the nest picture seeing as no one wants to go...


----------



## AfleetAlex

speedy da fish said:


> ok ill post the nest picture seeing as no one wants to go...


 
OH! It's a Fell Pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

yes he is your turn!


----------



## AfleetAlex

Yes! Okay here's mine.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2171099280099680102UMxZeN


----------



## ALottaTrot

Exmoor?


----------



## speedy da fish

Bashkir?


----------



## AfleetAlex

ALottaTrot said:


> Exmoor?





speedy da fish said:


> Bashkir?


Nope to both!


----------



## A knack for horses

Connemara?


----------



## AfleetAlex

A knack for horses said:


> Connemara?


Nope!


----------



## payette

Hucul/Carpathian pony?


----------



## AfleetAlex

payette said:


> Hucul/Carpathian pony?


Nope! Just tell me when you guys give up! LOL :lol:


----------



## payette

ummm, can we have a clue?  I'm eyeing the terrain in the background and thinking something Asian. . . or something?


----------



## AfleetAlex

payette said:


> ummm, can we have a clue?  I'm eyeing the terrain in the background and thinking something Asian. . . or something?


Okay here's a clue. This pony is found in regions of India.


----------



## payette

Okay, thanks! Off to google!!


----------



## payette

manipuri? I discovered there are five breeds of horses found in India, so if this isn't it, it is likely one of the other 4. . .


----------



## AfleetAlex

payette said:


> manipuri? I discovered there are five breeds of horses found in India, so if this isn't it, it is likely one of the other 4. . .


Nope.


----------



## payette

Bhutia/Spiti?


----------



## speedy da fish

Bhotia?


----------



## AfleetAlex

speedy da fish said:


> Bhotia?





payette said:


> Bhutia/Spiti?


Yep! You guys are both correct but as payette answered first she gets to go!


----------



## payette




----------



## thehorseguy

akhal teke?

~~THG


----------



## payette

Nope, not Akhal Teke. . .


----------



## speedy da fish

holsteiner?


----------



## payette

not holsteiner. . .


----------



## aneternalflame

I'm probably incorrect, but for some reason that picture reminds me of a photo in one of my old breed books (since have lost it) of an Alter Real.


----------



## speedy da fish

Cleveland bay?


----------



## ALottaTrot

Russian trotter!


----------



## speedy da fish

ALottaTrot said:


> Russian trotter!


yeah, so it is...


----------



## payette

Yep, Russian Trotter 
ALottaTrot, your turn!


----------



## ALottaTrot

Yay! How about this one?


----------



## payette

orlov?


----------



## ALottaTrot

Nope!


----------



## ponyboy

Tersky?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Florida Cracker?


----------



## ALottaTrot

AfleetAlex said:


> Florida Cracker?


Indeed!


----------



## Indyhorse

Wow, another breed I've never heard of. O love this thread for it's educational value *lol*


----------



## speedy da fish

hehe, nope ive never heard of them either!


----------



## ALottaTrot

Florida Cracker Horse Association


----------



## AfleetAlex

Wow I totally guessed on that one. Well here's the next one.


----------



## AppysForLife

Hokkaido?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfleetAlex

AppysForLife said:


> Hokkaido?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep! Good guess! Your turn.


----------



## AppysForLife

okay guys guess this one


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Mini?

Shetland?


Falabella?


----------



## draftrider

Its a uber rare Fuzzy Wuzzy!


----------



## BullRidinCowgirl

It's a falabella.


----------



## Indyhorse

draftrider said:


> Its a uber rare Fuzzy Wuzzy!


hahaha! :lol:


----------



## 888vegas888

anyone gonna post?


----------



## SavvyHill

My guess is a falabella.


----------



## Indyhorse

Google image search shows that picture DOES come up under falabella, so I guess JumpsxGlory has it right - don't know if she can go ahead and post the next then?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Indyhorse said:


> Google image search shows that picture DOES come up under falabella, so I guess JumpsxGlory has it right - don't know if she can go ahead and post the next then?


Yeah I'd say she can go ahead and post. It's clearly a Falabella.


----------



## mct97

draftrider said:


> Its a uber rare Fuzzy Wuzzy!


haha YES! My favorite pony breed!


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah it was a falabella


----------



## AppysForLife

Yes Falabella  sorry was away from a computer for a while


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Yay!! Sorry that it's taken me so long to post a picture, I have been away from the computer 

Okay here you guys go,


----------



## SavvyHill

It's a mustang?


----------



## payette

horse of the americas?


----------



## MLP

peruvian paso?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Sorraia?


----------



## JumpsxGlory

AfleetAlex said:


> Sorraia?


Yup!! You are correct


----------



## AfleetAlex

Okay here's the next one.


----------



## leonalee

Ooo - what a beauty! I LOVELOVELOVE bay horses with dappling... gorgeous!


----------



## leonalee

Lusitano or Frederiksborger?


----------



## Pinto

Aww, he's pretty!
I wouldn't have a clue as to the breed though! Uhh... Kiger Mustang? It kind of looks like the horse has primitive leg markings. Or maybe I just need to get my eyes checked xD


----------



## speedy da fish

looks spanish could be a spanish mustang or Andalusian?


----------



## leonalee

Ooo - I considered mustang, too, after I had already posted because of the legs markings you see, too! Haha - thought I needed to get my eyes checked. Red-Roan Duns can have tiger striping, though, too... we have a QH at our farm with similar markings - he even has tiger-striping on his withers! This horse definitely has a baroque look to him, though, so I'm lost - kind of shooting in the dark, so to speak!


----------



## AfleetAlex

Nope, no one has guessed it yet.


----------



## leonalee

Just for kicks and giggles - something obvious? Quarter horse?


----------



## Pinto

Azteca, Spanish Barb?


----------



## leonalee

By "obvious" I meant "more common"... poor use of the english language, haha.


----------



## speedy da fish

Lustiano?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Nope, not an Azteca, Quarter Horse, Spanish Barb or Lusitano.


----------



## leonalee

Hmmm... I'm so lost as to breed of this guy! BTW - I just realized my "bay" comment appeared right under this photo - I was referring to the bay a few pages back  Is this unidentified horse a Connemara pony?


----------



## BullRidinCowgirl

Is it an Alter Real?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Nope. Here's a little clue. This horse is pretty rare, it comes from spanish stock and it was a feral horse.


----------



## rainbowpony

is it an Andalusian or a Paso fino?


----------



## ALottaTrot

Marsh tacky?


----------



## AfleetAlex

ALottaTrot said:


> Marsh tacky?


Yep that's it! Your turn.


----------



## ALottaTrot

Yay! How about this one?


----------



## leonalee

So, I'm admiring all of the beautiful horses on here with whom I'm not familiar, haha... I'll just say he's a cutie and leave it at that ;-) Unless I accidentally stumble across that exact picture somewhere, haha.


----------



## rainbowpony

welsh cob/section D


----------



## ALottaTrot

Nope. Not a Welsh. It's rare.


----------



## draftrider

Kerry Bog Pony


----------



## ALottaTrot

draftrider said:


> Kerry Bog Pony


You got it!


----------



## draftrider

Sweet!!! Ok off to find a horse pic.


----------



## draftrider




----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

is it rare?


----------



## draftrider

Yes. Not an appy.


----------



## leonalee

Tiger Horse?


----------



## LoverofHorses

Walkaloosa?


----------



## draftrider

Leonalee gets it! They are Tiger horses.


----------



## leonalee

http://imageshack.us


----------



## SavvyHill

A Canadian Warmblood?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Black Lippizzaner?


----------



## CherryRed

Canadian Horse ?


----------



## leonalee

Good tries, everyone! No one has it yet, though  Clue: apparently (according to the breeder's website) only 10% of the horses in this breed are truly black. I will have to research more to be sure, but it's a clue, none-the-less


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

Caspian?


----------



## equiniphile

Irish Draft?


----------



## equiniphile

Ariegeoise Pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

Percheron?


----------



## CherryRed

Waler? Latvian?


----------



## leonalee

equiniphile said:


> Irish Draft?


You got it  Irish Draught/Draft! Registration term is Draught, but many call them Irish Drafts, and I think I've even seen them listed in some mag articles as such...


----------



## LeeRain

Walkaloosa?
__________________
Bridal Lingerie
Cheap Shoes


----------



## equiniphile

leonalee said:


> You got it  Irish Draught/Draft! Registration term is Draught, but many call them Irish Drafts, and I think I've even seen them listed in some mag articles as such...


Sweet! I'm good with horse breeds, the breed just pops up in my head lol. Here's a tough one. Hint: a type of recently wild horses:


----------



## leonalee

Nokota horses?


----------



## SavvyHill

That's what Google Images says they are.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Just a helpful hint, try to not use a direct link of the picture from a website that says what they are


----------



## SavvyHill

I just looked up that certain breed on Google. I didn't link to it or anything.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

SavvyHill said:


> I just looked up that certain breed on Google. I didn't link to it or anything.


Oh I'm not saying that you looking at it through the picture, but after you said you found it on Google I clicked on the picture and it came to a Wikipedia picture that was titled Nokota horse


----------



## speedy da fish

technically it is leonalee's turn now, we'll give it a few days...


----------



## helovesus

who's gonna post the next picture?


----------



## SavvyHill

Bump... bump...


----------



## speedy da fish

ok, i will


----------



## SavvyHill

Dartmoor?


----------



## speedy da fish

nope :]


----------



## ALottaTrot

Is it a Highland pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

no, both of you on the right lines though


----------



## IntentionalFamily

Eriskay Pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah thats right!


----------



## SayiWont

Who is going to post the next pic?


----------



## SavvyHill

I will.


----------



## ALottaTrot

Canadian Horse?


----------



## SavvyHill

Nope.


----------



## masatisan

At first I thought Nonius, but the face isn't right so....Murgese?


----------



## Azale1

Murgese?


----------



## Azale1

Scratch my guess I didn't realize that masat had already guessed the same breed as me just before.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Kinda looks like one, but idk friesian?


----------



## SavvyHill

masatisan said:


> At first I thought Nonius, but the face isn't right so....Murgese?


You got it!

 Your turn.


----------



## masatisan

here you go


----------



## crimson88

akhal-teke?


----------



## masatisan

No, on the right track though.


----------



## SavvyHill

Scratch that. Sorry.

I dunno.


----------



## Eliz

Anglo Arab?


----------



## masatisan

Nope, you guys are on the right track with the hot-blooded thing though.


----------



## Eliz

Barb? ...


----------



## crimson88

Altai? Azteca? Barb?


----------



## Eliz

Here's another one...


----------



## masatisan

Nope. He is a very rare breed from the middle east, his country of origin lies to the north-east of Afghanistan.


----------



## crimson88

karabakh?


----------



## masatisan

No, very very close though the karabakh had an influence on this breed.


----------



## crimson88

Russian Don?


----------



## crimson88

Iomud/Yamud? I haven't even heard of these horses but appearntly there related to the karabakh hehe =]


----------



## masatisan

No, not any of those. Good guesses though.


----------



## deuceschinagirl

masatisan said:


> No, very very close though the karabakh had an influence on this breed.


. 

Is it the KABARDIN?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amir

Marwari?


----------



## masatisan

This is the same horse from the other picture, this one you can see the style of dress and tack, maybe it helps?


----------



## SavvyHill

Lokai?


----------



## masatisan

You got it!


----------



## SavvyHill

Okay, here we go.


----------



## SayiWont

Marbach?


----------



## SavvyHill

Dannnggg. You got it. xD


----------



## SayiWont

Try to get this one right:


----------



## Azale1

Trottingbred?


----------



## SayiWont

Azale1 said:


> Trottingbred?


You got it. I figured that one would be harder than that.


----------



## Azale1

It would normally but I have an unusual breeds book 

Here is one for you all to try:


----------



## camphammock

Nice pic dude


----------



## mumiinek

oldenburg?


----------



## Azale1

No not oldenburg.


----------



## Eliz

Holsteiner? Or however you spell that LOL


----------



## mumiinek

Or maybe trakehner?

Thought I wouldn't say that one is particularly rare lol


----------



## SPhorsemanship

selle francais?


----------



## SPhorsemanship

or Danish Warmblood? sorry for the double post


----------



## Azale1

Nope none of those.


----------



## LLArabians

Spanish warm blood!?!? Whatever it is it is gorgeous! What movement!


----------



## Azale1

nope try again.

Clue: Very old breed.


----------



## speedy da fish

Westphalian? or Zangersheide?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Swedish Warmblood? Bavarian Warmblood?


----------



## SPhorsemanship

dutch warmblood? 
clevland bay?


----------



## LLArabians

OK I am probably waaaaay off. Show how much I don't know my breeds, but is it an Andalusian or Lusitano?


----------



## ponyboy

Budyonny?


----------



## boxer

could it be a really rare chestnut lippizaner?


----------



## Azale1

None of those.


----------



## boxer

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say something obvious, thoroughbred?


----------



## Azale1

Nope.

This is a VERY rare breed.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Barb? Caspian?


----------



## Azale1

Nope try again.


----------



## LLArabians

Oh good grief :wink: Can you give a hint?


----------



## Azale1

Ok if you all can't guess it after this hint I don't know what else to give.

Hint: The color of this horse usually is chestnut and typically comes with lots of chrome.


----------



## LLArabians

Is it a Budyonny horse?


----------



## LLArabians

Other names for it are: Budenny, Budjonny, Budonny, Budennovsky


----------



## goodcallsenator

Is it a Gelderland?


----------



## AfleetAlex

@goodcallsenator I'm pretty sure it's a Gelderlander. Is it?


----------



## Azale1

Nope not any of those.

Ok another hint. The breed originated in Denmark.


----------



## goodcallsenator

Frederiksborger?


----------



## Azale1

Correct.


----------



## goodcallsenator




----------



## SavvyHill

Ardennais horse?


----------



## Eliz

I agree with Savvy.

Omg, I should've known Frederiksborger! There is a breeding facility about 20 miles south of us. But the picture doesn't really show the breed characteristics much


----------



## boxer

dutch draft?


----------



## Scoutrider

Jutland?


----------



## goodcallsenator

Not Ardennais, Not Dutch Draft, and not Jutland


----------



## Mickey4793

Lithuanian Heavy draft?


----------



## goodcallsenator

nope


----------



## HannahJo

Belgian Draft? :?


----------



## goodcallsenator

HannahJo said:


> Belgian Draft? :?


nu huh. I'll give a hint with a few more guesses.


----------



## SayiWont

Suffolk Punch


----------



## ponyboy

Breton.


----------



## goodcallsenator

Hint: This breed originated in the North East of France, in the Jura Mountains.


----------



## boxer

brabent?


----------



## goodcallsenator

boxer said:


> brabent?


nope


----------



## boxer

boulonnais?


----------



## SPhorsemanship

the camtois?


----------



## goodcallsenator

SPhorsemanship said:


> the camtois?


Correct you are


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Here's the next horse:


----------



## SPhorsemanship

sorry i don't know how that happened here:


----------



## boxer

akhal teke?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Danish Warmblood? Knabstrupper?


----------



## SPhorsemanship

yep it's a solid knabstrupper.


----------



## boxer

oh that's cool, I didn't even know solid knabstruppers existed lol.


----------



## goodcallsenator

it's definitely a solid knabstrupper  I just googled 'solid knabsprupper' because I had never seen one before and that is the 6th picture on the first page


----------



## AfleetAlex

Try this one.


----------



## speedy da fish

looks arab to me, possibly anglo arab


----------



## boxer

arabian warmblood?


----------



## AfleetAlex

boxer said:


> arabian warmblood?





speedy da fish said:


> looks arab to me, possibly anglo arab


Nope, but good guesses.


----------



## boxer

quarab?


----------



## MeganAndPastick

He/ She loks like it has some Arabian in it but mixed with somthing else But I dont have a clue!


----------



## AfleetAlex

Nope. 

Here's a hint: The country this horse is from is in it's name.


----------



## SPhorsemanship

canadian horse?


----------



## Draftgirl17

Brazilian Sport Horse?


----------



## 888vegas888

dutch warmblood???


----------



## boxer

Irish sport horse


----------



## AfleetAlex

SPhorsemanship said:


> canadian horse?


Yep! Your turn!


----------



## Eliz




----------



## 888vegas888

new forest pony???


----------



## AfleetAlex

Eliz said:


>


Sorry but it's SPhorsemanship's turn. She guessed mine right.


----------



## ponyboy

AfleetAlex said:


> Yep! Your turn!



Where did you get the picture from? Last I checked Canadian horses were never grey.


----------



## SPhorsemanship




----------



## Eliz

Caballochileno?


----------



## SavvyHill

Chilean Horse?


----------



## SPhorsemanship

wow, did you guys look up the URL? That's kinda cheating...it only says Caballochileno in the URL.

"The Chilean horse" is not specific enough, it has its own breed name.


----------



## speedy da fish

peruvian paso?


----------



## ALottaTrot

Criollo? Corralero?


----------



## Eliz

I didn't look up the url...? I don't know how. Lol.
Chilean Horse IS the caballo chileno
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilean_Horse


----------



## SPhorsemanship

ALottaTrot said:


> Criollo? *Corralero?*


Correct


----------



## ALottaTrot

Try this guy...


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Highland pony?


----------



## Eliz

Ardennais?


----------



## boxer

welsh cob section d?


----------



## mumiinek

Connemara?


----------



## Azale1

Camargue


----------



## AfleetAlex

Fell pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

camargue, i think (but its been said)


----------



## ALottaTrot

Azale1 said:


> Camargue


You got it!


----------



## Azale1

Here is one for you all to try.


----------



## Eliz

Mini? Fallabella?


----------



## lilruffian

shetland? or welsh A?


----------



## kaydeebug

its to big to be a shetland so is it a poa


----------



## kaydeebug

haha now that i look at it better looks like a poa arabian


----------



## lilruffian

kaydeebug said:


> its to big to be a shetland so is it a poa


 Definitely not too big to be a shetland, which can be up to 46 inches (11.2 hh). This little guy also doesn't display any traits of a true POA horse (mottled skin, striped hooves, roaning or an appy pattern of some sort).


----------



## speedy da fish

Haflinger?


----------



## Azale1

Nope none of those.


----------



## lilruffian

Exmoor or Dartmoor?


----------



## lilruffian

No, wait lol! Icelandic maybe?


----------



## Chiilaa

New Forest? Hmmm maybe too hairy for a NF


----------



## Azale1

nope. Just like last one it is a rare breed.


----------



## lilruffian

Is it an exotic breed?
Maybe Sandalwood?
Chincoteague/Assauteage?


----------



## Chiilaa

It's not a Giara Pony is it?


----------



## kaydeebug

icelandic pny?


----------



## speedy da fish

Eriskay?


----------



## Azale1

No none of those. Here is a hint. The breed did originate in Ireland.


----------



## goodcallsenator

kerry bog pony?


----------



## Azale1

correct.


----------



## goodcallsenator

(click for large image)


----------



## Arksly

Cleveland Bay?


----------



## lilruffian

Norman Cob/ Cob?


----------



## sinsin4635

Dales, Sable Island, Exmoor, Dartmoor,Welsh Cob ?


----------



## goodcallsenator

none of the above


----------



## Biba24

Oh, sorry, wrong answer, too late.

But the last picture, maybe a Dartmoor Pony?


----------



## lilruffian

Percheron?


----------



## Biba24

lilruffian said:


> Percheron?


I think, Percherons are mostly white, aren´t they...?


----------



## lilruffian

They are usually grey, yes, but they quite often come in black & bay (bay's are rarer than grey/black though)


----------



## goodcallsenator

not Percheron


----------



## lilruffian

Highland?


----------



## sinsin4635

Kustanair, Norland,Kazakh, Tarpan ?


----------



## goodcallsenator

again none of the above 

this breed was developed from war ponies in the Italian Mountains


----------



## Azale1

Bardigiano?


----------



## lilruffian

Avelignese?


----------



## sinsin4635

I say Bardigiano also.


----------



## goodcallsenator

Azale1 is correct it is a Bardigiano


----------



## Azale1




----------



## lilruffian

Poitevin?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

how tall is that I can't tell...

clydsdale? (donno how to spell lol)
some kind of draft?
is it a cross breed?


----------



## Azale1

lilruffian that is correct.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one


----------



## 888vegas888

lippizan??? knabstrupper??? ooh ooh, its an albino friesian! haha :lol:


----------



## lilruffian

Nope, none of those  i knew someone would guess lipizzan though lol


----------



## 888vegas888

:roll: uuhhhhhh Furioso horse??? this one's stumped me : / :shock:
Salerno maybe???


----------



## Draftgirl17

Though i feel like imay be off i'm going to guess an american cream draft? idk but whatever it is, it is pretty!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok so i was going through the thread & apparently this one has already been done!:-x So ima post another lol. They used the same pic & everything lol. It's a Kladruber.


----------



## 888vegas888

Schles Wig???


----------



## lilruffian

Nope


----------



## Draftgirl17

Belgian? Irish Heavy Draft?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

uhhhh..... draft, dartmoor, fjord (don't think so but its worth a shot...)


----------



## Chiilaa

is it s Suffolk Punch?


----------



## speedy da fish

haha I was just about to say that Kladruber had been done 

Italian Heavy Draft?


----------



## Chiilaa

Maybe a Breton?


----------



## Draftgirl17

How about a murakosi?


----------



## Roberto

Lusitano??


----------



## lilruffian

Draftgirl17 said:


> How about a murakosi?


 Yup, he's a Murakozi!:wink:


----------



## Draftgirl17




----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh oh!!! suffolk punch???


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Belgan Draft?

Warmblood? (don't think so)


----------



## lilruffian

Norman Cob?


----------



## Chiilaa

Breton? Norman Cob? hmmm maybe a Suffolk Punch tho...


----------



## goodcallsenator

lilruffian said:


> Norman Cob?


I agree.


----------



## Draftgirl17

Yup Norman Cob it is!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok, heres one (theyre all the same)


----------



## crimson88

AWW! There soo cute! Hmmm...icelandic?


----------



## lilruffian

nope


----------



## speedy da fish

Mongolian horses?


----------



## lilruffian

speedy da fish said:


> Mongolian horses?


 Be more specific:wink: It is larger, but similar to the other Mongolian breeds


----------



## Chiilaa

Are they Yakuts?


----------



## lilruffian

Chiilaa said:


> Are they Yakuts?


 You got it!:wink:


----------



## Chiilaa

Here we go


----------



## lilruffian

Trekhener?


----------



## MeganAndPastick

Hanorovian(sp?)


----------



## MaggiStar

spanish warmblood?


----------



## lilruffian

He's got an awesfully long face, so it's gotta be some sort of warmblood... his looks ring a distant bell but i cant think of just what...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Quarter horse, warmblood, hanovarian......


----------



## Chiilaa

All wrong so far


----------



## lilruffian

Gelderlander?
Belgian Warmblood?


----------



## Chiilaa

Still wrong. This breed is not usually known for it's dressage ability, but I trawl a lot of dressage websites and was surprised enough to find it that I knew I had to use it


----------



## Chiilaa

Hmm ok... another hint...

This breed is gaited.


----------



## speedy da fish

Missouri Fox Trotter?


----------



## Chiilaa

Still nope


----------



## speedy da fish

Standardbred?


----------



## Chiilaa

Yup 

I couldn't believe it when I saw it!


----------



## speedy da fish

ok  getting a picture now...


----------



## speedy da fish

ok try this one


----------



## Chiilaa

Australian Riding Pony?


----------



## lilruffian

Caspian Pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

no, neither of those.


----------



## lilruffian

Eriskey or Icelandic?


----------



## ponyboy

Lac La Croix Indian Pony.


----------



## SPhorsemanship

welsh pony?


----------



## Chiilaa

Hmm... it's some sort of Aussie pony, and it's driving me mad!


----------



## Draftgirl17

a brumby?


----------



## Chiilaa

Coffin Bay Pony?


----------



## speedy da fish

yep a Coffin Bay pony


----------



## Chiilaa

Next one


----------



## speedy da fish

aww too cute! American Shetland?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Exmoor Pony?


----------



## Mackieb

Dartmoor Pony?


----------



## lilruffian

Gotland pony?


----------



## Chiilaa

Got it LR


----------



## lilruffian

Sweet lol, i wasn't gonna guess that breed at first because i've never seen one so muscular (in the neck anyway):lol:
Heres the next one:


----------



## Chiilaa

That one was a stally 

Umm Dales or Fell?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope, neither of those


----------



## LJohnson

Irish Draught?


----------



## Azale1

Highland Pony?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope  
This breed was developed in northwest Spain, & is popular for it's ambling gait.


----------



## ponyboy

Galiceno.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Asturcon or better known as the Austrian Pony*
*


----------



## lilruffian

TurnNBurn625 said:


> Asturcon or better known as the Austrian Pony


 That would be them!


----------



## TurnNBurn625




----------



## boxer

Irish draft


----------



## Azale1

The Mangalarga Marchador Horse? Florida Cracker Horse?


----------



## LJohnson

Tennessee Walker?


----------



## speedy da fish

lustiano?


----------



## Mackieb

Andalusian?


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Azale1 got it. its a Marchador


----------



## Azale1




----------



## LJohnson

Carolina Marsh Tacky?


----------



## Azale1

That's right.


----------



## LJohnson

I can't believe I got that one! Great picture Azale1! Here's the next one:


----------



## LJohnson

Sorry! Maybe this will work?


----------



## Bandera

Throroughbred???


----------



## LJohnson

Nope, but, I would have guessed the same thing.


----------



## Chiilaa

Selle Francis?

Hanoverian?


----------



## Chiilaa

Trakehener?

Danish Warmblood?


----------



## LJohnson

Chillaa got it! Trakehner!! Your turn.


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## Bandera

Some sort of warmblood? Or morgan cross ? How tall is he/she?


----------



## Chiilaa

Breed average is 16hh, and this is a pure breed, no cross


----------



## Bandera

AHH!!! lol u must of though i was an idiot... I was replying to the other pic hahah... ehh... 
Belgium draft or Clydesdale or Shire


----------



## Bandera

or Sulfolk Punch


----------



## Chiilaa

Suffolk Punch it is indeed Bandera  And maybe a little lol... I was wondering what horse you were looking at lol


----------



## speedy da fish

so it should be Bandera's turn...


----------



## JackofDiamonds

speedy da fish said:


> so it should be Bandera's turn...


Has the game stopped? why dont you post a pic?


----------



## lilruffian

Go for it! Someone has to start. I think maybe whoever started the game should... lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Well anyway i didnt start the game but i'll post a pic  please dont get grumpy anyone, i know its not my turn  lol (i think its a bit simple but oh well)


----------



## lilruffian

connemara?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

That was deffinatley to easy, hehe:lol: You got i right!! your turn


----------



## lilruffian

Ok, here's one


----------



## lilruffian

Ok, this is off topic, totally, but _JackofDiamonds_ i saw in your profile thingy that you have rats! Neat. I've always wanted a rat (ever since i was a kid & started reading Harry Potter ****) but sadly we arent allowed them here in Alberta ;(


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh yeah i love my rattie boys!! That sucks you cant have them, there really cool!! haha i have a feeling were keeping the game alive  im still trying to work out the breed hehe...


----------



## Chiilaa

Holsteiner?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope, not a holsteiner


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Morgan?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope. This horse is a relative of the Lusitano. It was bred to provide horses for High School (dressage) work and for carriage driving.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

sorry I don't haven't read all the posts, I've only looked at the picture, so I'm guessing...... appaloosa (probably not theres spots on her neck though), thoroughbred, mustang.....


----------



## lilruffian

Nope...


----------



## Chiilaa

Oldenburg?


----------



## lilruffian

No lol I guess it's a hard one


----------



## Chiilaa

Alter-Real?


----------



## lilruffian

Chiilaa said:


> Alter-Real?


 Yes!


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## lilruffian

Canadian?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope... wrong continent


----------



## Cheyennes mom

american..... something...... haha idk but is she a friesian? draft? warmblood (i.d. think so....)?


----------



## BarrelRacer86

percharon?


----------



## boxer

Waler?


----------



## lilruffian

Merens?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above...

This breed is from a mediterranean country


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Is it a Barb?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope... another clue?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Yes!!! lol


----------



## Chiilaa

This horse was originally used as a war mount, then refined by adding Arabian blood. Bred in a small area in one country and very rare in the rest of the world.


----------



## speedy da fish

Iberian horse?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope.

It's from Greece.


----------



## speedy da fish

Andravida?


----------



## Chiilaa

YAY!!!!! Good job Speedy!


----------



## SpeedDemon




----------



## speedy da fish

ok try this one


----------



## Chiilaa

Mustang?


----------



## speedy da fish

nope x


----------



## Chiilaa

is it an american breed?


----------



## speedy da fish

i suppose so, it was developed there, yes


----------



## lilruffian

standardbred?


----------



## Chiilaa

morgan? maybe a saddlebred?


----------



## speedy da fish

yep a morgan


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

Quarter Horse?


----------



## speedy da fish

nope, its a Morgan, Chiilaa's turn


----------



## Chiilaa

Here we go


----------



## SpeedDemon

Welsh Cobs


----------



## Chiilaa

nope, average breed height 16-17 hh


----------



## SpeedDemon

Ardennes?? (sp)


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope


----------



## SpeedDemon

Australian Draught Horse??


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope - from Europe


----------



## SpeedDemon

Irish Draught


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope, it's a breed from central Europe


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

Danube?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope... This breed was bred for agriculture work, but as machinery replaces them they are increasingly bred for meat and milk production.


----------



## SpeedDemon

Belgian Draught


----------



## BarrelRacer86

saddlebred?


----------



## mumiinek

Silesian Noriker? Bohemian-Moravian Belgian horse?


----------



## SpeedDemon

BarrelRacer86 said:


> saddlebred?


 
Since when has a saddlebred been bred in central europe??


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above


----------



## SpeedDemon

Shire, Clydesdale, (i know its neither of these but just thinking through heavy breeds i know,) boulonnais? camargue horse? criollo horse?


----------



## lilruffian

Freiberger?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope. This horse is traditionally either bay or grey.


----------



## lilruffian

Black Forest? or Schleswig Heavy Draft?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope...

Did you know that to post a message it has to be more than 6 characters? LOL


----------



## SpeedDemon

megezh?


----------



## SpeedDemon

French cob/Normandy cob?


----------



## SpeedDemon

Russian heavy draft


----------



## xxEmilyxx

not a Dartmoor is it?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above 

It is from Croatia


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Posavina horse?


----------



## SpeedDemon

The croatian cold blood horse??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Neither of these


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Mursaliner? (sp?)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

wow that one looks so easy but I can't put my finger on the breed.....


----------



## Chiilaa

Not Mursaliner either


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

The Jabe horse?


----------



## SpeedDemon

Ah my blackberry is rubbish to use for this forum 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

Or the Kazakh? But I think those 2 are the same breed


----------



## Chiilaa

Hold up, I just did a bit more research into the breed. Speed Demon you got it - Croatian Cold Blooded horse. I thought it only had a crazy Croatian name - Hladnokrvnjak


----------



## xxEmilyxx

darnnn I was gonna guess that but I thought they were too big


----------



## SpeedDemon

Awesome!! its 2.30am here in london but that was diving me crazy, here's mine but I wont be able to respond to anyone till later coz I need sleep!!


----------



## Chiilaa

Welsh D/cob?


----------



## xxEmilyxx

South German? Probably wrong..I feel like I know this! :/


----------



## SpeedDemon

nopes  to either


----------



## Chiilaa

Breton?


----------



## lilruffian

Suffolk Punch


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Bashkir? Ohhh nooo it was a Suffolk!


----------



## SpeedDemon

Lilruffian gots it


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here's a pretty one


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

Fresian


----------



## Draftgirl17

a dales? fell?


----------



## SpeedDemon

I'm gonna go with Dales too, Fells has more feather


----------



## ponyboy

New Forest?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope none of the above!


----------



## SpeedDemon

Andalusian,


----------



## mumiinek

Friesian sport horse


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Irish Sport Horse?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

OH wait, I'm thinking a young Lipazzan possibly?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope. Clue: this breed's color is predominantly black, it has come close to extinction on several occasions and is nicknamed "the little iron horse"
(i cant tell the place of origin because that would be a giveaway lol)


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Cheval Canadien


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I agree with the Canadian horse then!


----------



## OnAWhimFarm

Cheval Canadien!!

LOL!! I didnt see that Cinny's Whinny had already guesses this!


----------



## sinsin4635

Ariegeois, Asturcon, Landais, Pottok?


----------



## lilruffian

Lol, yes it's a Canadian horse


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

which one of us gets it?


----------



## lilruffian

Cinny's Whinny  You guessed first


----------



## Chiilaa

Thread Hijak - LR I love your new avatar, it is gorgeous! I assume you painted it yourself?


----------



## lilruffian

Chiilaa said:


> Thread Hijak - LR I love your new avatar, it is gorgeous! I assume you painted it yourself?


 Lol thank you! Yes i painted this one a year or 2 ago... stupid of me i did not get a copy before it was sold!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Okay, here ya go.....name that breed. This is a rare one.


----------



## SpeedDemon

An Orlov Trotter


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

dang, I thought that one would be at least a litte challenging. Oh wait...hmmmm I see what I did (wink wink)


----------



## RunningFree27

Is it SpeedDemon's turn?


----------



## SpeedDemon

He he the power of google


----------



## RunningFree27

SpeedDemon, i think it's your turn to post a breed picture


----------



## SpeedDemon

This is my one


----------



## RunningFree27

Belgian mini, Kerry Bog Pony, Noriker,..... that's a hard one!


----------



## SpeedDemon

Kbp


----------



## RunningFree27

Ok- here's mine. 








Clue: starts with a B.


----------



## SpeedDemon

Brabant draft horse?


----------



## RunningFree27

You are good! Yep, you're right SpeedDemon... your turn


----------



## SpeedDemon

okie dokie, I'm on a roll now


----------



## RunningFree27

gees, that looks like a rocky mountain crossed with a draft! ummm is it a pony, horse or a draft size?


----------



## SpeedDemon

Small draft sized
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpeedDemon

Going to sleep now, I'm in the uk so its 2.30am will reply to any guesses later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunningFree27

i guessed this before, but noriker?


----------



## lilruffian

black forest horse?


----------



## Lonestar22

Is it a silver dapple Gypsy Vanner?


----------



## lilruffian

Norman Cob?


----------



## sinsin4635

Schwarzwalder Fuchse, Sokolsky,?


----------



## SpeedDemon

Lil ruffian got it, Its a Black Forest Horse


----------



## JackofDiamonds

oops didnt see it had been guessed.lol


----------



## SpeedDemon

No i have already said Lilruffian got it right, its a Black Forest Horse.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok heres the next one


----------



## SpeedDemon

Highland, przewalski horse, ??


----------



## speedy da fish

Dulmen pony?


----------



## Lonestar22

conemera? I don't think I spelled it right. lol


----------



## ponyboy

Exmoor?


----------



## SamboStar

I'm guessing Highland or przewalski


----------



## lilruffian

Nope! It's actually a smaller draft breed.


----------



## mumiinek

It definitely has the colour of przewalski but przewalskis don't have such long manes. Hmm... I'd also go for the Highland, Exmoor or even a Dartmoor.


----------



## SpeedDemon

A Breton horse?


----------



## SpeedDemon

or an Abtenauer?


----------



## lilruffian

This horse is said to be decended from the Friesian & there are actually 2 types: the heavy draft & trotter (2 names as well, though similar)


----------



## mumiinek

Dole!!


----------



## SpeedDemon

dolehest or _ Gudbrandsdal_


----------



## lilruffian

mumiinek said:


> Dole!!


 Yes it is a Dole or Dole Gudbrandsdal as SpeedDemon said:wink:


----------



## SpeedDemon

your go mumiinek


----------



## mumiinek

:smile:


----------



## SpeedDemon

Welsh section D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish

palomino (type)?


----------



## SamboStar

She's pretty! Quarter horse? She almost has the TB profile....


----------



## SpeedDemon

Palomino is not a breed


----------



## speedy da fish

no but they have a registry lol...


----------



## lilruffian

saddlebred?


----------



## mumiinek

Nope none of those. Though the horse's colour is palomino :lol:

SamboStar, she is very pretty, I love these horses so much!


----------



## SpeedDemon

Anglo Arab?


----------



## lilruffian

tennessee walker?


----------



## mumiinek

Still not there!


----------



## SpeedDemon

Dutch Warmblood? KWPN?


----------



## SamboStar

Tennesee Walker!


----------



## mumiinek

Nope. Here's a hint :wink:


----------



## SpeedDemon

Holsteiner? Trakkanher (sp)?


----------



## mumiinek

No. Think about the pictures and you'll get the hint.

(it's Trakehner - the spelling)


----------



## SpeedDemon

I'm english living in england so the pictures not ringing any bells but thanks for the spelling its not my strong point,


----------



## RunningFree27

Warmblood?


----------



## mumiinek

RunningFree27 said:


> Warmblood?


Are you guessing the breed of asking for a hint?


----------



## RunningFree27

oldenburg, standerdbred, holsteiner... IDK. I give up!!


----------



## RunningFree27

guessing the breed


----------



## SamboStar

some kind of Warmblood.....


----------



## SpeedDemon

If its a warmblood please be more specific as i've already guessed dutch warmblood and KWPN and its not either


----------



## Scoutrider

It isn't a Kinsky, is it?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Is it a Palomino. Thats a breed now isnt it? I thought it was under the colour regestry. Who knows though...

oops it has already been guessed sorry!


----------



## mumiinek

Scoutrider said:


> It isn't a Kinsky, is it?


Of course it is  Equus Kinsky to be exact.


And yeah, warmblood is not a breed...


Oh gosh, how could I type "of" instead of "or" :shock:


----------



## Scoutrider

OK, here's mine!


----------



## SpeedDemon

a marwari horse??


----------



## Scoutrider

SpeedDemon said:


> a marwari horse??


Yep! Your turn!


----------



## SpeedDemon

A Kathiawari horse


----------



## SpeedDemon

cool this is mine


----------



## Thorn4

SpeedDemon said:


> cool this is mine


I'm going to throw a guess at this one and say Friesian?


----------



## SpeedDemon

Nope


----------



## SamboStar

Fell or Dales pony....percheron? I'm throwing in several guesses here!


----------



## lilruffian

Murgese or Merens?


----------



## mumiinek

I see a Merens too.


----------



## SpeedDemon

It is indeed a Merens


----------



## RunningFree27

Your go lilruffian!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok next one


----------



## SpeedDemon

Connemara


----------



## SamboStar

Quarter Horse! Quarter Horse! Quarter Horse!
(now watch...I'm wrong!)


----------



## lilruffian

Lol nope neither or those! Though, yes _SamboStar_ it does look like a QH lol
_Clue:_ it was developed primarily as a cavalry & artillery horse ..


----------



## JackofDiamonds

The Waler? or a Missouri fox trotter?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

ooh ohh what about Akhal-Teke?


----------



## lilruffian

Nope  I do believe it originated in Russia... i'll have to double-check though...


----------



## sinsin4635

Is it the Don?


----------



## sinsin4635

Or the Budyonny?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*What about The Russian Trakehner? or maybe The Kabardin Horse? *

*(how big is it?)*


----------



## SamboStar

He he, I saw that picture in a Horse Illustrated magazine in a tutorial on how to take good conformation shots. Pretty horse, though I have NO clue as to what it is!


----------



## lilruffian

sinsin4635 said:


> Is it the Don?


 Correct! It is a Don:wink: Your turn.


----------



## sinsin4635

Cool! o.k.


----------



## lilruffian

missourie fox trotter?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope , try again


----------



## lilruffian

Morgan?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, you were on the right track the first time


----------



## sinsin4635

Heres another one


----------



## sinsin4635

Anyone ??


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Mangalarga Marchador?


----------



## Chiilaa

McCurdy Plantation Horse

A tip for when you are playing this game - Don't include any part of the horses' breed in the file name! It was incredibly easy for me to right click > Properties and pick out the breed name 

Post another one Sinsin


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Morgan (don't think so)


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Chiilaa said:


> McCurdy Plantation Horse
> 
> A tip for when you are playing this game - Don't include any part of the horses' breed in the file name! It was incredibly easy for me to right click > Properties and pick out the breed name
> 
> Post another one Sinsin


Well arnt you clever!! :wink:


----------



## sinsin4635

Well don't i feel stupid!! Thanx for letting me know. O.K. lets try this again......


----------



## lilruffian

hanoverian


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope.Try again


----------



## dressagediva

Dutch Warmblood?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, sorry


----------



## Chiilaa

Holsteiner?


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Selle Franicis


----------



## sinsin4635

None of the above


----------



## speedy da fish

Oldenburg ?


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Thoroughbred?_


----------



## SpeedDemon

Trakehner, Fresian sport horse, Andalusian ??


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, they originated in Germany


----------



## HorseRLife

Is it one of these?

Westphalian, Hanoverian, Wurttemburg, Trakehner, Oldenburg, Holsteiner, Warmblood, SportHorse?


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Warmblood and SportHorse aren't breeds....._


----------



## HorseRLife

Warmblood is a Breed.


----------



## SpeedDemon

Sport horses are breeds!! Irish sport horses are irish draft x tb, welsh sport horses are welsh d x tb and both have have stud books in the uk where the originate from!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Let me rephrase that...They are not a SPECIFIC breed._
_From wikipedia: _

*Warmbloods* are a group of middle-weight horse types and breeds, primarily originating in Europe, registered with organizations that are characterized by open studbook policy, studbook selection, and the aim of breeding for equestrian sport. The term distinguishes these horses from both heavy draft horses ("cold bloods") and refined light saddle horses such as the Thoroughbred and Arabian ("hot bloods"). 

_So that includes Hanovarians, Oldenburgs, Irish Draughts, or again has a prefix to them...Dutch Warmblood, Swiss Warmblood. _


*Sport horse*, or *Sporthorse*, is a term used to describe a type of horse, rather than any particular breed. The term generally refers to horses bred for the traditional Olympic equestrian sporting events of dressage, eventing, show jumping, and combined driving.

_Correct me if I am wrong, but any SportHorses that I know of always have a prefix to them, ie Canadian Sporthorse._

_Plus one of the rules was no crosses...._


----------



## HorseRLife

Thats what I'm saying I could list all the types of Sport Horses but that would take forever wouldn't it? So I just said Sport Horse! Any way can we get on with the game?


----------



## speedy da fish

SpeedDemon said:


> Sport horses are breeds!! Irish sport horses are irish draft x tb, welsh sport horses are welsh d x tb and both have have stud books in the uk where the originate from!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes they are Irish and British are breeds of sport horse . British sport horses are TB/ warmblood crosses usually.

weve named most of the german breeds, clue?


----------



## sinsin4635

It starts with a Z


----------



## HorseRLife

Is it a Zaniskri Pony ir a Zhemaichu?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, sorry


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Zweibrucker?_


----------



## sinsin4635

You got it!! Wow i feel special that i had you guys stumped for a while.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Here is mine _

_--I am on night shift, so I might not get back to you until tonight....its almost bedtime. But then you have all day to guess!_


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Newfoundland Pony


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Colorado ranger horse


----------



## SpeedDemon

Connemara or Welsh C


----------



## VelvetsAB

_JackofDiamonds--How did you guess that so fast??!!_


----------



## boxer

I don't know but what a cutie!!!!

oh just read it was newfoundland pony.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

VelvetsAB said:


> _JackofDiamonds--How did you guess that so fast??!!_


I like my Mountain ponies and i know there features and i google pictures of them so i have that pic saved..hehe i know its weird..Ok ill get mine in a tic


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Ok my breed  Good luck!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Campolina


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Haha! No worries! _


----------



## JackofDiamonds

hehe  nope


----------



## HorseRLife

Quater Horse? Thoroughbred?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

not those either


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Do we want hints??  hehe this is fun


----------



## mumiinek

How about a photo of the whole horse?


----------



## speedy da fish

paint?


----------



## speedy da fish

mumiinek said:


> How about a photo of the whole horse?


yeah that would be good...


----------



## JackofDiamonds

ok here's another one and no its not a paint. Sorry about the first pic wasnt very helpful


----------



## Chiilaa

Waler?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

not a waler.


----------



## SamboStar

Mustang?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Nope not a mustang either


----------



## Chiilaa

Aussie stock horse?


----------



## mumiinek

Some kind of a weird Nonius? lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

neither of those


----------



## Chiilaa

Is it an Aussie breed?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

its not Australian.
Hint 1- It has a swift, natural gait, that was once valued in Europe.


----------



## lilruffian

Paso Fino or peruvian Paso?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

nope not those


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Oldenburg?


----------



## Chiilaa

Spanish Jennet Horse?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Nope keep trying


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Hint 2- It is a breed from Mexico


----------



## Chiilaa

Azteca?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

not an Azteca


----------



## Chiilaa

Criollo/a?


----------



## Chiilaa

Galiceno?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Chiilaa said:


> Galiceno?


YAY!! you got... haha Good job. I think i had you guy stumped a bit there :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa

Yeah that was a good one lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Andalusian, Anglo Karbarda, Standardbred?


----------



## Chiilaa

nope


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Pure bred?


----------



## SamboStar

Anglo-arabian or TB?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

quarter horse?


----------



## lilruffian

Its odd but for some reason i want to say saddlebred or tennessee walker...?


----------



## ponyboy

Morgan?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above. It is a purebred from Europe


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Andravia? i'm just flying off names now


----------



## Chiilaa

nope


----------



## Chiilaa

This breed is considered extremely endangered


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Furioso Horse, Abaco Barb?


----------



## heart2heartequestrian

shetland?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above 

This breed was created by breeding horses from Normandy with English Thoroughbreds, Holsteins and Oldenburgs.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

, Bavarian Warmblood?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nopies


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Your just to good at this!! and i bet your loving it..  hehe


----------



## Chiilaa

lol Yeah I am loving it =P I try to give good hints without giving it away completely lol... ummm let me think...

This breed was threatened with extinction in the 1950's. However, by the late 1980's, measures were in place to keep this breed alive, and today they exist in limited numbers.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I have no idea! Im just guessing Lippzan? that was my first guess when i saw the pic but i didnt think it was right lol..


----------



## speedy da fish

anglo norman?


----------



## Draftgirl17

highly doubt its right but a eriskay pony?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above 

It is from Germany


----------



## speedy da fish

Kisber Felver?


----------



## SamboStar

*German* warmblood, lol!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Abtenauer horse? haha i have no idea


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Beberbeck Horse? hmmm


----------



## ponyboy

Noriker or South German?


----------



## Draftgirl17

Hanoverian?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above


----------



## SamboStar

Zwiebrucker (sp)?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope


----------



## boxer

trakenher?


----------



## TurnNBurn625

the welsh pony?


----------



## Chiilaa

Neither of these...

It is very rare to see this breed within Germany, let alone outside of it


----------



## SamboStar

I'm stumped!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

the westphalian ??


----------



## Chiilaa

Not that either


----------



## JackofDiamonds

SamboStar said:


> I'm stumped!


Google and i gave up a while back......

Chilla,i think you may have won with it being the hardest breed to gues:lol:


----------



## Draftgirl17

Rhinelander? i really have no clue i agree that you have by far picked the hardest breed to guess!


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above...

It was used in the creation of the Wuttermberg Sports Horse.


----------



## lilruffian

Trekhener?
Anglo-Norman?


----------



## SamboStar

I'm going to guess Anglo-Norman, even though lilruffian already said it...at least I can know if I got it right or not!


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope none of these


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Sufflok Punch?


----------



## Draftgirl17

altwurttemberg?


----------



## SamboStar

Okay, now I really give up! I even did a wikipedia search, so...I'm done for now!


----------



## mumiinek

Rhineland?


----------



## mumiinek

(or maybe Rheineland)


----------



## lilruffian

Marbach?


----------



## Chiilaa

Sorry I have been offline, friend is having her baby and has been in labour for 24 hours now 

Draftgirl you got it, it is an Altwurttemburg


----------



## Draftgirl17

Yeah : ] that was a tough one. Anyway here you go :


----------



## JackofDiamonds

kon wielkopolski

Remember dont save it as what it is. Its so easy to go and save the image and put the url into goole and "wala" you have the breed!!  

Go again


----------



## SamboStar

JackofDiamonds said:


> Its so easy to go and save the image and put the url into goole and "wala" you have the breed!!


I think that's not the point....you're not supposed to google the picture's name!:?


----------



## Draftgirl17

haha yeah that's what it is. Specifically it didn't have kon. Haha i was in a rush this morning cause i had class so i never even gave it a thought. But anyway you got it jackofdiamonds : P


----------



## masatisan

JackofDiamonds said:


> and "wala" you have the breed!!


Just wanted to say the correct spelling for "wala" is "vois-la" (pronounced like "wala" but with a bit of "V" sound at the start). It means "see it" in french the engilsh equivalent is "there you have it", but you seem to know its correct usage just fine.

And right now there's nothing to guess on, or I would.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

irish draft?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

draftgirl17 you can go again  

And im sticking with my "wala"


----------



## Draftgirl17

i don't think i have the name in it this time : D


----------



## Cheyennes mom

quarter horse? TB?


----------



## SamboStar

Thoroughbred? Whatever it is, it's a broodmare!


----------



## Draftgirl17

Nope its a hungarian breed


----------



## HorseRLife

Hungarian Warmblood?


----------



## HorseRLife

*Hungarian* Sport Horse?
*Hungarian* Halfbred?
*Hungarian* Kisberi Felver?

Sore for the 2 posts.


----------



## sinsin4635

Furioso, Nonius, Gidran Arabian?


----------



## Draftgirl17

furioso is right! your turn sinsin : ]


----------



## sinsin4635

O.K. here goes....


----------



## HorseRLife

Mustang?
Thoroughbed?
Brumbie?
Is is a cross bred?


----------



## sinsin4635

Hey. isn't his color bitchen the way his legs are all black? What kind of bay is that? Or is it a bay?


----------



## sinsin4635

No it's not a crossbreed. & none of the above.


----------



## HorseRLife

Hint please.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

yes please thats a difficult one


----------



## sinsin4635

They originated in Persia.


----------



## SamboStar

I did some Wikipedia research, so I'm gonna guess...
Turkoman?
Persano?

Other than that, I'm going to need another clue!


----------



## Chiilaa

Kurdish?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, none of those. CLUE. They are an ancient breed, they average 10 to 12 hands, & their manes & tails grow long & thick.


----------



## Chiilaa

Caspian?


----------



## SamboStar

I saw the pic on Wikipedia, CASPIAN!


----------



## HorseRLife

Caspian


----------



## sinsin4635

chiilaa got it


----------



## Chiilaa

New one


----------



## sinsin4635

Sable Island, shetland, Welara, Skyros?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of those


----------



## sinsin4635

Aegidienberger?


----------



## Chiilaa

lol yes you got it!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Dartmoor Pony?

oops just read you got it  sorry


----------



## StephSte

It really depends on the actual horse...some thorougbreds are 15 hands while some are 18 hands. Warmbloods are typically bigger bodied horses and tend to work well for a taller person.


----------



## sinsin4635

O.K. give this one a whirl...


----------



## Chiilaa

Holstein?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, sorry


----------



## Chiilaa

Hmmm

Is it a European warmblood breed of some sort?


----------



## lilruffian

Anglo-Arab?
Trekhener?


----------



## sinsin4635

Nope, here's a hint, ....they can have a lengthwise fold in their tongue that gives the appearance of a forked tongue. , & they are high strung.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

ahkal teke?


----------



## Chiilaa

Deliboz?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*Azerbaijan*


----------



## sinsin4635

It's an Azerbaijan, also known as a Kazakh & a Deliboz, so Chiilaa got it.


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## Shalani

Very pretty!!
Um I would guess welsh D or welsh D X Arabian ???


----------



## Chiilaa

Neither of those. Also, as ever, this is a pure not cross


----------



## Shalani

Morab ???


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope


----------



## SamboStar

Is it a pony breed? Or horse?


----------



## Chiilaa

It is a pony - average breed height is 13.2hh - 14.3hh


----------



## Cheyennes mom

dartmoore? The colour is throwing me off I think...


----------



## Chiilaa

not a Dartmoor


----------



## Shalani

New Forest Pony ???
Connemara???


----------



## Chiilaa

neither of those Shalani


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Ariegeois Pony ?


----------



## Shalani

Caspian ?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope, keep guessing


----------



## Cheyennes mom

hm.... this one is tricky.....
oh I just wanted to add that Chiilaa I love your signature!


----------



## ponyboy

Gotland?


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope.

These ponies have been bred in their native country since the 1600s. They have been refined by Arabian blood in the 19th century (but hey, what breed hasn't lol)

Thanks Cheyenne's Mom - couldn't think of anything else lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Dont know if its been said, But just an guess is it a Welsh Pony?


----------



## Chiilaa

Not a Welshie either, of any description


----------



## ponyboy

Connemara?


----------



## ilovesonya

is it a highland?


----------



## Chiilaa

Neither of those either.

This pony comes from Lithuania


----------



## JackofDiamonds

The Zemaituka?


----------



## Chiilaa

Yup you got it


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh yay!!

Here is mine


----------



## Chiilaa

Aust Riding Pony?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Nope try again


----------



## Chiilaa

is it a TB?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

not that either.


----------



## ponyboy

Welsh cob?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Nope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Connemara?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Not a Connie


----------



## Redial

New forest or Aussie Stock horse (coz they look so similar lol)


----------



## JackofDiamonds

nope, haha really? i never noticed


----------



## sinsin4635

I think it's time for a hint!


----------



## Redial

it's a hippy horse!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

HINTS-

They are a feral breed of horse however have proven to excel in many disciplines once tamed. They average from 12.2-15hh.


----------



## Redial

New Forest or Chintetogue or however you spell that pony


----------



## Chiilaa

Brumby?

Mustang?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

nope not quite


----------



## Chiilaa

Spanish Mustang?


----------



## Redial

is it a Banker pony?


----------



## SamboStar

Kiger mustang?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Niether of those


----------



## Chiilaa

Alpine Brumby? Desert Brumby?


----------



## Redial

is it a horse you found roaming the streets and then made up a breed for the new feral horse you discovered? jackofdiamonds mustang or something? hehe


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Redial said:


> is it a horse you found roaming the streets and then made up a breed for the new feral horse you discovered? jackofdiamonds mustang or something? hehe


 
Absoulutley!! lol, no it is actually a real breed. Its none of the guesses above either.:lol:


----------



## Chiilaa

Clue pretty please?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh if i have to. Hehe joking i have lots of hints left!

HINTS-
The government of the horses origin country round up the horses every 6 months to minimize the population development, Many end up at the slaughter house. The breed’s physical characteristics differ. The rear hooves are commonly smaller than the front.


----------



## Redial

​ *Sulphur Springs Mustang!*


----------



## JackofDiamonds

not that


----------



## sinsin4635

Maremmana, Gotland?


----------



## sinsin4635

Or the Bhutia, Spiti or the Sable Island ?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

None of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redial

gives up.


----------



## Chiilaa

Another hint, Oh Tricky One?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh i am so very tricky! hehe

HINTS-

Research shows that this breed of feral horses don’t differ in any unique genetics, they share roughly the same hereditary makeup as that of most domesticated horses. Although they are of mixed breed varied genetic influences they have most in common with the Thoroughbred and Station Hack breeds.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

anyone else guessing? I'm running out of hints!! Well at least hints that won't give it away XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

A Pangare Brumby? Just guessing now lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Haha nope not that sorry. Ok it doesn't have mustang or brumby in the name!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Can you give the native country without giving it away?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

The country may just give it up but it is unique and is only found in it's native country. Hmm to help narrow it down 

let's see how well we know geography, The origin country is found in the southern hemishpere and "is not" a continent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy

criollo?


----------



## Chiilaa

Kaimanawa?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Chiilaa said:


> Kaimanawa?


YAY!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Woot!!! That was a good one


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## Redial

wow that's an interesting jumping technique lol.

I'm gonna say Gotland.


----------



## Chiilaa

Definitely interesting, and also definitely noy a Gotland


----------



## SamboStar

Icelandic? Newfoundland? Some breed whose name you need a dictionary to spell?


----------



## Chiilaa

The third one ***** =P

It is a mainland European breed


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Can we get a hint on the height range??


----------



## SamboStar

nonius? neapolitan?


----------



## Chiilaa

None of the above.

Average breed height is 13.3 - 14.1 hh


----------



## IcelandicHorseLuver

:L 

now.. guess this one


----------



## SamboStar

Um, Icelandic....but did we determine the last breed in the last picture? I'm not sure it was your turn.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

SamboStar said:


> Um, Icelandic....but did we determine the last breed in the last picture? I'm not sure it was your turn.


Thats what i was thinking! ??


----------



## Redial

do you ahve to win to be able to put a breed up?


----------



## Chiilaa

Yup Redial you do 

This breed begins with a 'c'


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Ok so where guessing chillas??


----------



## Chiilaa

yup still guessing mine


----------



## Redial

Criollo


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Chilean Corralero?


----------



## Chiilaa

neither of those


----------



## Redial

Caspian


----------



## Chiilaa

Nope...

It is from mainland Europe


----------



## SamboStar

Camargue?


----------



## Chiilaa

nope


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*Chincoteague Pony? maybe, just a solid colour..*


----------



## Chiilaa

Not a Chincoteague either


----------



## SamboStar

c*********.....from mainland Europe...

How's that?


----------



## Chiilaa

lol getting closer *****


----------



## SamboStar

Ok, so here's a list...
Czechoslovakian Small Riding Pony
Carpathian Pony
Calabrese

If it's not one of these, I need another clue!!


----------



## Chiilaa

YAY!!! It's a Carpathian Pony


----------



## SamboStar

Oh, YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll find my picture and post it ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## SamboStar

Okay, here is mine....see how quick you can get it!


----------



## tempest

Caspian? maybe...not likely.


----------



## SamboStar

Nope, not Caspian...


----------



## Chiilaa

Tarpan?


----------



## SamboStar

Oh, crud. Yes, you got it. It is also called the Heck horse...that's what I was looking for, but you technically got it right anyways.

Your turn, Chiilaa...............AGAIN.


----------



## Redial

Connemara?


----------



## SamboStar

Chiilaa got it...it was the Tarpan or Heck horse.


----------



## Redial

lol I was guess the one before yours ****


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## SamboStar

Mustang?


----------



## Chiilaa

Not a 'Stang


----------



## SamboStar

Is it a foreign breed (e.g. Iraq, europe, russia...?)


----------



## Chiilaa

This breed is from along the coast of the Red Sea.


----------



## SamboStar

I'll guess Abyssinian (I almost needed that dictionary!)


----------



## Chiilaa

That's it!


----------



## SamboStar

Okay. I've got school I need to work on right now, give me a few minutes and I'll get one for you.


----------



## SamboStar

Okay, here is another one....


----------



## speedy da fish

anglo arab?

aww bless the last one looked like a mule!


----------



## SamboStar

Not an Anglo-Arab, though I thought about doing that one...


----------



## Chiilaa

a Standardbred?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

quarter horse? quarter pony? it looks half quarter horse half arab half thoroughbred lol! is it a thoroughbred? how tall is it?


----------



## SamboStar

None of the above. The breed ranges in height from 15.2 to 16.2.


----------



## Amir

Is it a cross breed or a pure breed?


----------



## Bandera

Morgan or some type of warmblood....


----------



## SamboStar

No, not a cross, and...I'm not sure about the warmblood, but this breed originates in Poland.


----------



## Chiilaa

Wielkopolski?


----------



## SamboStar

nope, getting closer though!


----------



## HNS101

ummmmm holstein????? rofl just a random guess


----------



## ArabianDream

Malapolski??


----------



## SamboStar

Yes! Arabian Dream got it! It's the MALAPOLSKI!!! Yayayayayayay!!!!


----------



## ArabianDream

Yay!!!  I had to research that one 

Ok my turn. What horse is this?


----------



## SamboStar

Wow, he's really downhill. Thoroughbred-type? Akhal-Teke?


----------



## ArabianDream

Well you are on the right track


----------



## SamboStar

Shagya arabian? Total guess there, lol


----------



## ArabianDream

Nope 

Think "Down Under".


----------



## dunhorse

australian warmblood? just a shot in the dark. he is kinda... unbalanced... or something... tilt your head a bit, it makes him look better.


----------



## Hubbardshorses

Hmmmm.. Australian Thoroughbred?


----------



## ArabianDream

Getting closer! Think "wild".


----------



## SayiWont

Australian Brumby


----------



## SamboStar

I was thining brumby too...


----------



## ArabianDream

SayiWont said:


> Australian Brumby


Yep, SayiWont got it  It's a Brumby.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I can't wait till the next pic


----------



## dunhorse

I always pictured brumbies as overgrown ponies with poofy manes and forelocks and fat necks... totally not what I expected! geez, I need to watch this thread, learn all sorts of cool stuff!


----------



## speedy da fish

ok try this one


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Is it from south america?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

irish draft?


----------



## SamboStar

Peruvian Paso or Paso Fino? (I don't even know if those horses come in pinto!)


----------

